# Download/progress icon stuck on screen



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I have an icon stuck on my screen. It is very faint but looks like a dial or an icon one sees when there is a web page loading. I believe it is called an animated icon because it is usually seen as a circle of lines that rotating clockwise as information is loading. There are, of course, a large number of these types of icons so I can only describe this one as a circular array of lines. Again, the icon is stationary-not rotating and, when the phone is held upright is centered at about 1/3 from the top of the screen. When I rotate the phone to landscape the icon seems to still be at the left but is not centered so I suppose it moves but not to a screen location that makes sense.
I am running aoko job milestone 1 & Nova launcher.
Any ideas?
Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

